# Frequency Analyser suggestions?



## jononotbono (Oct 8, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend me a really decent and accurate Frequency Analyser that I can use in a DAW?

Also what do you want the Freq Analyser to show? Bars or a graph? The GUI of the Cubase EQ Freq Analyser is not a touch on Fab Filter's ProQ -2 EQ in my opinion.

Interested in what people use!

Thanks

Jono


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 8, 2016)

Voxengo Span, it's free and great Jono! Try that and see how you get on.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 8, 2016)

Funny, someone else has just recommended that to me! Thanks! I'll get it now!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 8, 2016)

I normally just use the Fabfilter. Works for me. I recently got Insight for free from joining AES and it has some useful meters. Haven't used it much. Personally I'm not a fan of all the green. It's probably what I'll end up using in Pro Tools for metering since it doesn't have all of the metering that Cubase offers with the Control Room.


----------



## pixel (Oct 8, 2016)

That one in CurveEQ maybe?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 8, 2016)

I was just in a situation where I recorded something at 192Hz and wanted to see what was going on past 20kHz. To my surprise, neither Fabfilter nor Insight showed past 20kHz. Anyone one of an analyzer which shows 20kHz-80kHz?


----------



## MusikLover (Oct 8, 2016)

The best in the business IMHO is NUGEN's Visualizer. It can break out my freq / notes too, and this might sound superficial but the multicolored aspect adds dimension, so actually it's pragmatic.

It happens to be on sale this month too in their "Producer Pack" with all sorts of Stereoization tools too. The whole deal is pretty sweet.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 8, 2016)

pixel said:


> That one in CurveEQ maybe?



I don't understand. Are you saying you do use "That one in" CurveEQ or asking whether you should?

I started this thread asking for Freq Analyser recommendations so I don't know! The one in the Cubase EQ is what I have been using but quite frankly, since using Fab Filter's ProQ2 EQ, I can't stand to look at it.


----------



## pixel (Oct 8, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying you do use "That one in" CurveEQ or asking whether you should?
> 
> I started this thread asking for Freq Analyser recommendations so I don't know! The one in the Cubase EQ is what I have been using but quite frankly, since using Fab Filter's ProQ2 EQ, I can't stand to look at it.



I said that maybe you would like analyzer in CurveEQ


----------



## Tysmall (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.image-line.com/support/FLHelp/html/plugins/Edison_3.htm

it's not a real time analysis, for that i just use general eqs (image line's stock eq or izotopes eqs work very well). this one analyzes bounced out audio in the format of the picture, and after some practice understanding the different colors and positions and what they mean .. it's irreplaceable to me in frequency sculpting.


----------



## emid (Oct 11, 2016)

There is one more free which is Blue cat's frequency analyser. http://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_FreqAnalyst/

Span is however I use.


----------



## Chandler (Oct 11, 2016)

Melda production MMultianazlyer.
It communicate between instances and show multiple insturments at the same time. It also has quite a few modes and can help you find frequency collisions. It is the best I've seen.


----------



## Chandler (Oct 11, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I was just in a situation where I recorded something at 192Hz and wanted to see what was going on past 20kHz. To my surprise, neither Fabfilter nor Insight showed past 20kHz. Anyone one of an analyzer which shows 20kHz-80kHz?



AFAIK there aren't any(at least for musicians). I imagine there is some tool for acoustic engineers or scientists that does it, but I don't know for sure. Also I'm pretty sure there is nothing up that high as I don't know of any mics that record past around 22khz. Maybe I'm wrong, but all I've seen either stop at 20khz or below. Also if you have any sound up there nobody will be able to hear it, but it could cause aliasing, which is audible and nasty.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 11, 2016)

Chandler said:


> AFAIK there aren't any(at least for musicians). I imagine there is some tool for acoustic engineers or scientists that does it, but I don't know for sure. Also I'm pretty sure there is nothing up that high as I don't know of any mics that record past around 22khz. Maybe I'm wrong, but all I've seen either stop at 20khz or below. Also if you have any sound up there nobody will be able to hear it, but it could cause aliasing, which is audible and nasty.



Well one of the advantages of high SR is that the anti aliasing filter can have a much smoother rolloff because at 48kHz the filter can be audible and cause issues. So even if your mic only goes to 20kHz it can make a difference. There's also debate as to whether frequencies past 20kHz can make psychological differences even though you can't technically hear them. I've picked out 96kHz files in a blind test but it was probably the effects of the filter that I was hearing rather than anything beyond 20kHz.

In this case I was comparing mic cables and wanted to make sure that I got as much data as possible. Especially considering that the capacitance of different cables muck up higher frequencies. 

I know that there are tools for scientists but I was hoping for something in the form of a plugin which I could easily throw in Cubase. Doesn't seem like it exists.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 12, 2016)

I LOVE my MmultiAnalyzer but there is a brand new player in town:

http://www.sugaraudio.com/oscarizor/



This is very, very impressive. Also the price is really good. Just beautiful


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 12, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Well one of the advantages of high SR is that the anti aliasing filter can have a much smoother rolloff because at 48kHz the filter can be audible and cause issues.



I believe this is why my Adam A7X monitors have a freq response of 50khz with their X-Art Ribbon tweeters.


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 14, 2016)

Spectralayers is billed as a "spectrum editor" .. but it shows frequency and amplitude. Shows up to 22000. Not sure if it shows what you want....


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 14, 2016)

Zoomed Image showing freqs. up around 20K (sound of a triangle, I believe ..)


----------

